# Dust proof switches?



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm looking at replacing some machine switches and also outfitting the shop with new electrical. Should I use some special type of switch that is dust proof to avoid fires or will a normal household switch work? I know the amps/volts/horsepower have to be lined up but other than that is there anything special I should have? 

I know about safety paddle switches but I'm not really asking about those. I'm more interested in the wall switches and whatnot.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd be more concerned about inhaling the dust as well as protection from future health issues. I'd use compressed air to clean out any accumulations in tools, motors, switches, machines....


----------



## Gregad (Jan 5, 2014)

eschatz said:


> . Should I use some special type of switch that is dust proof to avoid fires


A UL rated switch basically is sealed in a Bakelite type of material to contain the arch when contacts are made. Unless your forcing dust into them, I wouldn't worry about "Explosion Proof" Switches. 

When plugging a cord into an outlet, by the time the blades of the plug are in far enough, the UL rated outlets will hide the spark. That is unless you have a short which may produce a large arch as it burns the plug end off until the breaker kicks out.

Some states now require special breaker which detects inline arch's and kick out very quickly.

If you have a dedicated finishing room, It is highly recommended to have the light switch outside of the room, explosion proof lighting and no outlets inside. Flammable fumes ignite very easy and that contained little spark is very hot.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

"Silent" wall switches have a small, sealed glass tube with a drop of mercury to make the electrode contacts, teeter-totter style.
That makes them dust proof.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I suppose there is the potential of fire from a switch but I've never seen it. I've opened up electrical boxes on old machines the interior was packed solid with dust. I think though since the switch is contained in a box it would just smolder since little air would get to it.


----------



## Gregad (Jan 5, 2014)

_Robson Valley _Yes the good silent switches have the mercury tube in them. I have found cheap ones which are only a slide contact inside where 2 blades just rub against each other. You get what you pay for I guess. But yes the ones with the tube are excellent for no spark.

eschatz, outdoor electrical switch boxes are essentially a regular switch that are sealed inside the box. The face plate has a lever which flips up and down. Make great machine switches because they are easier to get fingers on too.

Personally, after loosing a shop several years ago due to dust and my ignorance, I make sure I keep dust levels cleaned up and I always have an exhaust fan going to the outside when using finishing products.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

About 2 years+ ago, blasts levelled Babine Forest Products and also Lakeland Mills.
Although it's been claimed that the investigations were badly bungled, it seems likely that the shock
wave from the first dust explosions shook a lot more loose and WHAM!
My sincere condolences to the families.


----------



## FrancescoIgnagn (Mar 7, 2014)

I suggest you to buy F0258 waterproof and dust proof switches. The operating temperature of these switches are -20 to +60 C.


----------

